# Chat Room



## Precious (Sep 15, 2007)

I do not chat. I chatted, but chat no more. However, I have laughed my arse off on an otherwise boring Friday night here in this forum. I would love to chat with you bug freaks in real time. So this is a petition to the powers that be for a place to chat. Yes or No and please add support for your vote!


----------



## Andrew (Sep 15, 2007)

We definately need a chatroom.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 15, 2007)

i guess it could prove useful


----------



## joossa (Sep 15, 2007)

I'd say no. I believe the forum needs other additions before a chatroom should be considered. For instance more stickies are needed to cover the basics for the noobs. Stickies like Rick's how to mate and gender ID are excellent and much appreciated. With all the "noob questions" constantly floating around here everyday, it is evident that informative stickies and better overall organization will be of great help.

A better search feature would be nice as well. When searching, I like to search for terms in topic titles, but the feature does not allow it. Therefore it returns many irrelevant posts/topics that are not related to my search inquiry. This might also turn off new members from searching.

Just my opinion... Hopefully, these issues will be resolved by the time the switch to the new software is made, but for the time being these should be addressed before a chatroom is.


----------



## Rick (Sep 15, 2007)

We used to have a chat room here.


----------



## Ian (Sep 15, 2007)

I agree, we do need a chat room.

However, I know Orin isn't to keen on the idea, which is fair enough.

I did have an idea of running scheduled mantis chats, although they would not be on this forum.

I have just installed a fantastic chat box module on my forum, just to see what the actual mod was like. Certainly a consideration for this forum. But, if the chat box does not return, I am happy to run a scheduled chat for mantidforum members, over on my forum, if people are interested.

It's a nice module, it uses the forum database to run on. So users registered to the forum will automatically login to the chat box with their forum username; there is no need for another authentication.

For those who are interested (if you are registered), you login at insectchat.com, and when logged in, you will see a "Flashchat" option appear on the navbar at the top of the forum (blue background). Click on it, and see what you think!

Also, if you are reading Orin...check it out. Has great moderation tools, and the configuration has a huge amount of options I can run through with you. I can't stress more how configurable this chat box module is...I do think it would be an asset to the forum.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 15, 2007)

Wow Hibiscusmile is running over there to check it OUT! She likes to chat. With people I mean. Talking to bugs and one's hubby all day is stressful lol lol lol


----------



## Andrew (Sep 15, 2007)

> I agree, we do need a chat room.However, I know Orin isn't to keen on the idea, which is fair enough.
> 
> I did have an idea of running scheduled mantis chats, although they would not be on this forum.
> 
> ...


Joined your forum under the alias "Chunkyhunks". Lookin forward to some chats.

Edit - Just realized that I've already signed up on the forums(must've been a while ago), lol. My bad...

P.S - We need more smilies on this forum.


----------



## Precious (Sep 15, 2007)

Point well taken Debbie Downer, I mean Joossa...being a noob (relative) I see what you mean. However, I only asked a couple of obnoxious questions in the beginning (now I do it more frequently). I use(d) the search feature and I haunted you guys for months before I bothered you. Stalker, that's my style. Perhaps a chat room for members of a certain standing, at the moderators pleasure. Enough education, duration raising mantids, number of posts (I think that's a recipe for disaster)...some kind of standard before you may be permitted into the hallowed halls of the chatroom. To narrow the field to serious (lol) enthusiasts and members only. What do you think?

Rick - you noted there was a chatroom before, was it a logistical problem or just an extra pain without payoff? Do you feel negatively about it?

Okay people. Overwhelming "yes" votes are weighing in our favor. Get the vote out!


----------



## Andrew (Sep 15, 2007)

There was a chatroom built into the forums when the forums were still new, but when ownership was passed off to Orin something happened and it quit working. Then, I think that Ian had set up a chatroom and it sat at the top of General Discussions as a sticky for a while, but it didn't get nearly as much traffic as the old one and eventually was taken down. At least I think thats what happened.

So what we need is a chatroom built into the forum, as before. It would definately be worth it. And it shouldn't be all that difficult - at least I would imagine it being much easier than, say, a software upgrade or new server.


----------



## Asa (Sep 15, 2007)

Ya, communication would be much quicker.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey I'm going over to the other chat room, be there from 8.30 till maybe 10... wanna gab? come on over, see you there! It's 12:30am on this forums front page sat nite


----------



## bubforever (Sep 15, 2007)

Yes a chatroom would be great.


----------



## Ian (Sep 16, 2007)

If anyone is up to running a scheduled chat, then that's fine with me.

Feel free to run some times by me that suit you guys.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 16, 2007)

Andrew, Sparky and me self were there for quite awhile last night. We have some serious conversation and a good bit of fun. Sorry you guys missed us! Sometime tonight maybe I will post another time to meet!


----------



## Ian (Sep 16, 2007)

Ahh cool. Well I am in chat now if anyone wants to come along.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 16, 2007)

some of us are in chat room at 7 pm sun


----------



## Andrew (Sep 16, 2007)

I'll try and be there as well. Would like to see some other people show up this time!


----------



## Asa (Sep 17, 2007)

Srry, can't get on. My firewall blocks it for public proxies :lol: err..


----------



## bubforever (Sep 17, 2007)

when's the next time peoples are going to be on?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 17, 2007)

I was there tonight with af..... his name escapes me due to me age, but it's almost 10 pm here and the Birds is on so i'm outta here, next time I go on, tomorrow i will post it!


----------



## Precious (Sep 19, 2007)

Asa can't get on! So we have to have our own! No man left behind! And anyway, I've been over there three times and nobody was there!zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzWell, Andrew was there but we were a sad little group. You people who want a chat room need make some noise!


----------



## Andrew (Sep 19, 2007)

Occasionally the website lags hugely for me and staying in the chatroom doesn't really work, to the point of not even being able to log in. I'm not sure why - I've got a good computer and a fast internet connection. :?:


----------

